# nanobsd loops post-detection HDDs after adding raid card



## zennybsd (May 6, 2011)

Hi:

I could not boot (and obviously see the dmesg) beyond the point of detection of the two previously installed HDDs after I added two additional HDDs by using SATA RAID card, but without using HW RAID (as I prefer to go for softraid with zfs).

Earlier, the nanobsd was running alright before adding a SATA controller and two additional HDDs attached to it.

Just stuck without any debug info ;-) Any pointer?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

What _does_ happen when you try to boot?


----------



## zennybsd (May 6, 2011)

It asks to choose the Boot image like F1, F2 and then simply hangs without any response after it detects the two drives with a line like "Drive C: ......".

And if I remove the HDDs connected to the RAID controller, it gives a blinking cursor forever.


----------

